# General > Sport >  Wick & Disrict Darts League Ladies Division Results 1/02/11

## wickscorrie

MOUNTAIN DEW (4) v SMIDDY (4)
 QUEENS (4) v SEAVIEW (4)
 FSC (8) v CROWN (0)
 SC BAR (2) v CAMPS (6)

----------

